# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Autonomous ground systems, ELTA Systems Ltd, Ashdod, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - ELTA Systems Ltd

iai.co.il/defense/land/autonomous-ground-systems

----------


## Airicist

IAI-ELTA Systems Ltd. Autonomous Ground Systems

Aug 31, 2021




> ELTA's unmanned autonomous armored vehicles for a multitude of missions – utilizing advanced robotics, autonomous navigation capability, command & control modules, sensors, and payload integration to provide the best-in-class tailored solutions for customer needs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Israel unveils unmanned, land-based combat robot"

by Alon Bernstein and Jack Jeffery
September 13, 2021

----------

